# snowboard first love (gopro hero3 HD)



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks 4 nothing


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ummm nothing there.....


----------



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sick vid bro! :S


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

HAHAHAHA.

10Ha's.


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

ahahhahaha sorry    


here you are


----------

